# June Photo of the Month 2022



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

_Hi guys!_

_What would be more fascinating than have some good photo shoots after sunset? Those photos shot in gloomy, sometimes a tad eerie or even a bit romantical - on their own way - dark scenes. Add your favorite animal - horse - in that scene and we've reached something that is called perfection 👌.

So in May, we participate with equine related photos that have been shot during nighttime

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread._
_****

After June the 30th, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of June 2022. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment regarding *in particular* to June 2022 Competition, the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this Discussion. All general questions related to Official Horse Forum Photography Competitions will be asked __here_.

_Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change.

*Few rules:*_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place._

_People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme.

Have fun!_

_Ps. Want to suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!

All sidetrack discussion will happen here, this Discussion is reserved strictly for entries and competition._

*PS. Have you already noticed our new Official *_*Contest prizes*_*?*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Took this of my mare Promise's silhouette  No edit either.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

This is Melvin packing us, my son took this picture of me and my Granddaughter (Sterling) one late evening in my front pasture.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our June Photo of the Month 2022 winner (1 vote) is... 📸 📷










*...My Salty Pony*

@My Salty Pony , please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

